# Pink and gold she dogs



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

These bad boys are available only at Johnny's Sport Shop in Eagle Lake.
There are only 25 left. 979-234-3516
I got mine!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Those won't look like that for long! That's a sweet color!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

sick color


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Wonder if I can order those from Mirrolure


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

LA Wader said:


> Those won't look like that for long! That's a sweet color!


Only thing that won't look the same after a few fish is the black dots. The pink is the color of clear plastic and the gold in inside. So no flaking as is prone with the mirrolure chrome finishes


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Is there a "non-speckle" series in that color combination? Looks good


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> Is there a "non-speckle" series in that color combination? Looks good


I emailed them about it


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm having trouble finding that color combo on ML's website. Please post the model#


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I saw 'em somewhere over the weekend in Galveston or San Antonio.


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> I'm having trouble finding that color combo on ML's website. Please post the model#


It's not on the website. It is a custom color and is only avaialable at Jonnys Sport Shop. Call them and get one headed your way.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> indaskinny
> Registered Users-pm+
> 
> Join Date: May 25 2009
> ...


That's awsome!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I called at 8:16am today and NO answer............just rings and rings


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Nothing at 9am either


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

They went fishing with their new topwaters. They will be back tomorrow.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sarge Customs said:


> They went fishing with their new topwaters. They will be back tomorrow.


LOL

I would have done the same


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Rings and rings at 10:20. They probably unplugged the phone with all the yahoos from a certain fishing forum calling about a pink topwater.


----------



## fishinkid (Feb 18, 2008)

*closed*

They are closed today but will be open tomorrow.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Talked with mirrolure. minimum order 60.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Looks good!!! great in stained water that we have a lot of right now.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

texasislandboy said:


> Talked with mirrolure. minimum order 60.


 Thats not too bad... most require an order of 10k of a specific color.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Uh, yeah. A special request run at 5 dozen is basically a personal favor. That's incredible they'd even do that, considering it's only worth a few hundred in sales.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> Thats not too bad... most require an order of 10k of a specific color.


 Mirrolure is one of my sponsors. They make some killer stuff and I could never hook as many snook as we do with out their lures.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I wonder if they would do a group buy. 

10 people pay for 6 lures and when they receive the full payment process the order..


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

JFolm said:


> I wonder if they would do a group buy.
> 
> 10 people pay for 6 lures and when they receive the full payment process the order..


Highly doubt it. But if one person will do the legwork to get the orders together and collect the money I am sure they or Johnny's either one would help you get it done.


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Salty Dog said:


> Highly doubt it. But if one person will do the legwork to get the orders together and collect the money I am sure they or Johnny's either one would help you get it done.


I agree, if one person wants to gather the money and make the order I think they would do it. If someone decides to do this please let me know, I will buy some.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I managed to purchase 2. Next Tuesday, when the BOSS comes back. I'll use one and put the other up for my grandson to chunk one day. He's 6 1/2 !!


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

JFolm said:


> I wonder if they would do a group buy.
> 
> 10 people pay for 6 lures and when they receive the full payment process the order..





Salty Dog said:


> Highly doubt it. But if one person will do the legwork to get the orders together and collect the money I am sure they or Johnny's either one would help you get it done.





moore said:


> I agree, if one person wants to gather the money and make the order I think they would do it. If someone decides to do this please let me know, I will buy some.


Earlier post said the minimum order requirement is 60


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I wonder if they will make a 60 bait order of the old 51M with orange head, white back and belly, and gold sides? That was a killer in the surf and they haven't made it in years.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Earlier post said the minimum order requirement is 60


Yes, but I doubt they are going to collect money from 10 different people and ship 6 each to 10 different addresses. My point is if one person collects the money and places 1 order for 60 they would do it. I doubt they are going to do a group buy for 60 by 10 different people.

But go ahead and try.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Category5 said:


> I wonder if they will make a 60 bait order of the old 51M with orange head, white back and belly, and gold sides? That was a killer in the surf and they haven't made it in years.


I'm sure they would except it would probably be a 51MR.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Let me see about a group buy. I'm down to get 10 of them for myself maybe even 20. I could even set them up to buy on my website.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Speaking of mirrorlures, anyone remember one with same shape as a 51/52, but it floats and has a notch cut out on the bottom of the front? It makes a nice small when you work it.

Not sure when or where I bought it, but I haven't seen one since.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Drundel said:


> Speaking of mirrorlures, anyone remember one with same shape as a 51/52, but it floats and has a notch cut out on the bottom of the front? It makes a nice small when you work it.
> 
> Not sure when or where I bought it, but I haven't seen one since.


Kinda like a fat popper? They work great for schooled up reds.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

This is it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Drundel said:


> This is it.


I have never seen one of those. Well I talked with mirrolure. Who wants in on the 60? Might make it 100 if I can get a price break.
Working on getting pricing. 
They would all be shipped to me then shipped back out via usps. So we will have to factor in about 5$ extra.


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> I have never seen one of those. Well I talked with mirrolure. Who wants in on the 60? Might make it 100 if I can get a price break.
> Working on getting pricing.
> They would all be shipped to me then shipped back out via usps. So we will have to factor in about 5$ extra.


I'll take 10


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Drundel said:


> This is it.


Never seen one of those either. What were they called?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> I have never seen one of those. Well I talked with mirrolure. Who wants in on the 60? Might make it 100 if I can get a price break.
> Working on getting pricing.
> They would all be shipped to me then shipped back out via usps. So we will have to factor in about 5$ extra.


Interested depending on pricing. Probably 5.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll start a new thread as soon as I get pricing.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

hog_down said:


> Never seen one of those either. What were they called?


No clue, nothing on the lure that I can read.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Salty Dog said:


> Yes, but I doubt they are going to collect money from 10 different people and ship 6 each to 10 different addresses. My point is if one person collects the money and places 1 order for 60 they would do it. I doubt they are going to do a group buy for 60 by 10 different people.
> 
> But go ahead and try.





Salty Dog said:


> I'm sure they would except it would probably be a 51MR.


I just got an email from MirrOlure and they said there is no minimum order requirement but it would take 4-6 weeks to build a custom bait.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The boss at Johnny's is suppose to call me today about the two that I want to buy. He may mention future orders.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Chuck06R1 said:


> I just got an email from MirrOlure and they said there is no minimum order requirement but it would take 4-6 weeks to build a custom bait.


Who did you talk to. My contact told me minimum of 60. And I have a price for shipping to one location then shipping out to everyone else.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

texasislandboy said:


> Who did you talk to. My contact told me minimum of 60. And I have a price for shipping to one location then shipping out to everyone else.


Debbie. Below is a cut and paste of the email sent to mirrolure.

Charles,

There is no minimum order but custom lures take 4 to 6 weeks to build

Thank you
Debbie

________________________________________
From: Charles Mutina [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, May 21, 2015 3:34 PM
To: ShopMirrOlure.com
Subject: Enquiry from ShopMirrOlure.com

If possible, what would the minimum required order for a custom color combination?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Ah I talked with Mike Tennian. I might just have my tackle shop order a bunch of them for me.


----------



## MirrOlure (Feb 3, 2012)

The minimum on custom MirrOlure colors is 60 and usually runs a few over which are added to the order so if you ordered 60 and we ran 67 you would be required to purchase 67 as we don't have any need for the extras. On Iland lures there is no minimum for custom colors.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

MirrOlure said:


> The minimum on custom MirrOlure colors is 60 and usually runs a few over which are added to the order so if you ordered 60 and we ran 67 you would be required to purchase 67 as we don't have any need for the extras. On Iland lures there is no minimum for custom colors.


Ok, ordering 67 Gold and Pink Spotted She Dogs then.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I think you need more.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

MirrOlure said:


> The minimum on custom MirrOlure colors is 60 and usually runs a few over which are added to the order so if you ordered 60 and we ran 67 you would be required to purchase 67 as we don't have any need for the extras. On Iland lures there is no minimum for custom colors.


very cool Thanks for clearing that up. Great to see yall on 2cool!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

What are lland lures? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Called Jhonny's today and informed me that they just placed another order and will be shipped in 6-8 weeks. Also said that these were not She Dogs but Top Pup, really did not know exact model but did say they were not She Dogs????


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

MLB01 said:


> Called Jhonny's today and informed me that they just placed another order and will be shipped in 6-8 weeks. Also said that these were not She Dogs but Top Pup, really did not know exact model but did say they were not She Dogs????


Top pup is my new favorite topwater to throw I love the size and action. That bass even like them


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

With ML on the site can we ask why some of the better colors in different products were discontinued? Several of the old 51/52 killer colors have gone by the web site with other great product colors.

I stay ****** at Academy for the selection or lack of selection of product esp if you live north of I10 which for some reason is their dividing line for fresh and salt water stores though you can say they do not carry the products they used to carry at either type. 
They are the ones that really need to listen to the fishermen on what they should stock in colors instead of some buyer that probably does not fish. They are short a lot of colors but in the Fat boy is Day glow and several of the go to colors not to count the other ML products that should be on the shelf. 

Academy forces people to drive to other places, cities, or the internet to buy the saltwater baits and fishing equipment.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JimD said:


> With ML on the site can we ask why some of the better colors in different products were discontinued? Several of the old 51/52 killer colors have gone by the web site with other great product colors.
> 
> I stay ****** at Academy for the selection or lack of selection of product esp if you live north of I10 which for some reason is their dividing line for fresh and salt water stores though you can say they do not carry the products they used to carry at either type.
> They are the ones that really need to listen to the fishermen on what they should stock in colors instead of some buyer that probably does not fish. They are short a lot of colors but in the Fat boy is Day glow and several of the go to colors not to count the other ML products that should be on the shelf.
> ...


Stop shopping at academy. There are many stores that have everything in one place.


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

MLB01 said:


> Called Jhonny's today and informed me that they just placed another order and will be shipped in 6-8 weeks. Also said that these were not She Dogs but Top Pup, really did not know exact model but did say they were not She Dogs????


This is not accurate. I spoke to Mike and he originally asked for she dogs but Mirrolure has issues with the gold that they cannot offer this color combination in a she dog. This one is the size of a top dog jr. Mike said it is called a pro dog jr. It looks like a top dog jr to me. 
There are currently plenty more on order. Once Johnny's has them I will certainly let everyone know and if you want to call those guys they probably have a list of people who they will fill orders for once the arrive. Great guys over there and the new color looks fantastic!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Buying decisions are made at the corporate offices and is a pure numbers game. Items and manufacturers that meet or exceed performance expectations maintain or grow their retail presence. Under performers shrink or are eliminated. Also some retailers charge fees for premium or expanded placement.

Google shows that the Academy Corporate Headquarters is in Katy. These are the people to voice your concerns to. Believe me, buyers take customers opinions very seriously. If you care enough to get to them then you can get to the boss. You might even be able to get that Pink / Gold number in there.


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sarge Customs said:


> This is not accurate. I spoke to Mike and he originally asked for she dogs but Mirrolure has issues with the gold that they cannot offer this color combination in a she dog. This one is the size of a top dog jr. Mike said it is called a pro dog jr. It looks like a top dog jr to me.
> There are currently plenty more on order. Once Johnny's has them I will certainly let everyone know and if you want to call those guys they probably have a list of people who they will fill orders for once the arrive. Great guys over there and the new color looks fantastic!


 Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

I'd like a couple of these.

Also, we should set up a group buy to order some of the discontinued "classic" mirrolures.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Kudos to Johnny's Sport Shop for the super fast send. I got my two pink and golds today...they look great.....


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

got 4 coming


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

Got my 4 from Johnny's super fast shipment


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I really want to buy some of these for upcoming trip but nobody answers the number posted above. 

Is there another #? How can I get these?


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

I worked at Johnny's for 4 years through high school, I stopped by there on friday and picked up a few skitterwalks, he walked in his office and came out with two of these and said try these they're on me. Mike and Wayne are good guys and will work with you on anything you need for fishing. If you called on sunday or monday they didn't answer because they're closed. 
open tuesday-friday 8-5:30 and saturdays 8-2:30
979-234-3516 & 979-234-3517 if one is busy call the other


----------

